# JACK ATLAS and Red Daemon's Dragon vs Eragon and Saphira



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

Like the title says.  Battle takes place on a rooftop just because.

Who takes this?


----------



## Gig (Jan 19, 2011)

JACK ATLAS runs Eragon over in the wheel of Fortune 

While Red Daemon's Dragon Speedblitzs over to Saphira and smashes her in the face or gut with an ABSOLUTE POWERFORCE! 

Red Daemon's Dragon doesn't  fuck around with pussy magic or firebrethe it's a MAN DRAGON it punches you with its burning fist


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

The power of the One True King


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

What exactly can Jack and  co do to prevent Eragon from bursting there brain stems?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

Red Daemon's Dragon could speedblitz both of them, for starters


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Red Daemon's Dragon's feats?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FUIUPT-4vJk[/YOUTUBE]
It should be obvious who the red one is

He flies into space in seconds while tangling with the other dragon


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 19, 2011)

Eragon and Saphira kill themselves for sucking so much.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Eragon still only needs to think abut killing jack in order to do it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

unless he has feats of reacting to someone of Red Daemon's Dragon's speed, that's not likely to occur


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Eragon and Saphira kill themselves for sucking so much.



and Childrens Card Games on Motorcycles don't?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

HeOf7 said:


> and Childrens Card Games on Motorcycles don't?



are you by chance an Eragon fan


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> unless he has feats of reacting to someone of Red Daemon's Dragon's speed, that's not likely to occur


 
regardless of RDD's speed he has to think of killing Eragon before doing it.
Eragon only has to think of killing Jack and hes dead.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

HeOf7 said:


> regardless of RDD's speed hes has to think of killing Eragon before doing it.
> Eragon only has to think of killing Jack and hes dead.



speed of thought means shit compared to RDD's speed 

give me a reaction feat of Eragon that allows him to not get blitzed by RDD


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2011)

Which he can't before he's dead.

Try to follow along, will you.

Also, Wheel of Fortune to the face.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 19, 2011)

I read the first Eragon book and it sucked so I didn’t read any more.
I watched one or two eps of YGO 5ds and they sucked so I didn’t watch any more.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2011)

HeOf7 said:


> regardless of RDD's speed hes has to think of killing Eragon before doing it.
> Eragon only has to think of killing Jack and hes dead.



Yeah dude, Your not getting this. In order to keep up with massive speed like that you'd need to be able to process information just as fast. Therefore, he'd be able to think, then act before Eragon could even finish processing his thought. Thinking speed for characters aren't all the same.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

Does Jack have to think first to order the dragon to do its stuff?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Does Jack have to think first to order the dragon to do its stuff?



the dragon is real in this case (though I'm sure it was real in any case), gets its feats like the one I showed, and knows the other pair is the enemy


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 20, 2011)

RDD stomps. 
Jacks presets is inconsequential.
Why did you make this thread knowing how one sided it is?
Jack would probably die if it were just him   vs Eragon.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2011)

HeOf7 said:


> I watched one or two eps of YGO 5ds and they sucked so I didn?t watch any more.


Wrong.


HeOf7 said:


> RDD stomps.
> Jacks presets is inconsequential.
> Why did you make this thread knowing how one sided it is?
> Jack would probably die if it were just him   vs Eragon.



Wheel of Fortune to the face.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 20, 2011)

K so What’s the top  speed of Jacks ride?


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Wrong.



Well you may think "Childrens Card Games on Motorcycles" is totally awesome but, I don?t find it much better then en "idiotic wish-fulfillment dragon adventure".


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2011)

The Wheel of Fortune is fast enough to outrun an explosion IIRC 

Oh yeah JACK ATLAS is also resistant to magic, the shown limit is a spell that rewrote history on a 
planetary scale


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

when was this basch?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> when was this basch?



During the Dark Signers arc, when Jack dueled Carly.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2011)

HeOf7 said:


> Well you may think "Childrens Card Games on Motorcycles" is totally awesome but, I don?t find it much better then en "idiotic wish-fulfillment dragon adventure".



Did you just put 5D's on the same level as Eragon?


----------

